# GhostBlinds



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

As ya'll know I'm always looking for new gear. I have always wanted one of these and would like opinions on them. They are basically tilted mirrors that reflect your surroundings. http://www.ghostblind.com/
I'm sure one of you DIY guys could make em cheap.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Their predator version. 
http://www.ghostblind.com/predator.html

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I've seen them in stores... I'm afraid with the as low as the sun is getting ,winter, here it would flare all the time.

WAY $$$$. I've looked and cant find anything as reflective with out being HEAVY !!!

Let us know if you come up with anything.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm really wanting one.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've considered making one. You make it as heavy as you wish and it tilts outward so you don't have to worry about any angle of the sun. check utube for videos on making one from plexi and window tint.


----------

